# Sacral Illiac Injection



## sgroth (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone had a different cpt code to use for sacral illiac injections besides 20610?

Thank you,
Sheryl


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you injecting into the epidural space?  Check the description for CPT code 64483.  Also check the Coders Desk Reference.


----------

